# Male kitten biting female kitten



## Bowen94 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi all,
We've had a male kitten for 4 weeks (he was 10 weeks now 14 weeks) and thought he needed a play mate. We then purchased a female kitten which is 8 weeks old as got told its best to have a younger one. However, we have had to keep them seperate for the few days we've had her as he just jumped on her and tries to bite her neck. Me and my wife are wondering if this is normal for domination or whether they just wont ever get on? We try to give them time together under supervision but all they seem to so it this and we just dont want any of the getting hurt as the female is much smaller than he is. Thanks for advoce and replies


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Bowen94 and welcome  .

The behaviour you describe is normal for male cats or kittens. At 14 weeks your male kitten is probably approaching sexual maturity, certainly by 16 weeks his hormones may be rising. So his behaviour to the female is probably partly dictated by his hormones. I would aim to have him neutered at 4 months (which most vets will do these days).

The male kitten's behaviour to the female is also probably being dictated by his territorial urges (even at his young age). Even though he has only been with you 4 weeks, he has already become highly protective of his resources (food, water, litter trays, cat trees, scratching posts and pads, toys, cat beds, human companions and territory).

Because of the considerable difference in size and strength between the two kittens you will need to keep them separate for the moment until the female is bigger and stronger (and perhaps until the male has been neutered.)

Meanwhile the best thing would be to give the younger kitten a safe room with all she needs and fit an inexpensive screen door in the doorway (so it opens the opposite way to the wooden door) and let the kittens get to know each other through the screen. Much safer way of exposing them to each other without you having to supervise constantly. And it works! 

Once they have got to know each other a bit you can let them have direct contact but only under your supervision. If the male is still obsessed with biting her in the neck, go back to separating them. Once she is big enough to stand up to him she will stop him doing the neck biting.


----------



## Bowen94 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you for your reply, we try and give them a few hours a day play time with each other, theyre getting along slightly better but the male still tries to bite her unfortunatly. I'm sure time and patience will tell


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

while you are there to watch them I would try to distract him when he gets to rough with her. try playing with him with toys , but if you need to go out maybe separate until she is older and can stick up for herself. as above poster said, once he is neutered he may calm down.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Bowen94 said:


> Thank you for your reply, we try and give them a few hours a day play time with each other, theyre getting along slightly better but the male still tries to bite her unfortunatly. I'm sure time and patience will tell


And the screen door.


----------

